# The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread April - June 2009



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

This thread is the official and only WTB/WTT thread going on in the Air Suspension forum.
This will help us eliminate all the Want to buy & Want to trade ads through out the forum.
*The Rules:*
Only post WTB/WTT stuff here.
Once you've sourced your item delete your post. If you do not know how please ask.
This will start over every three months.
*NO posting replies in here... IM, or e-mail the individual.* Any replies will be deleted immediately w/o any explanation. You may however post your WTB/WTT thread in the normal classified forums and post here with a short description and a link to the thread.
*NO MORE THAN 3 PICTURES* If you have more pictures, please provide links to them
No pics over 640 pixels in height or width.
*DO NOT POST THE SAME WTB/WTT ad MORE THAN ONCE*
*POSTS VIOLATING THESE RULES WILL BE DELETED WITHOUT NOTICE!*

*NOTE:*
This thread will be restarted every quarter (3 months). 
Q1 January - March
Q2 April - June
Q3 July - September
Q4 October - December


----------



## dubweiser1 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread April - June 2009 (dashrendar)*

WTB: 
(2) SMC 1/2" electric valves
(1) Glass watertrap
(1) Viair Compressor

*please send me a IM with what you have for sale, including the price with shipping to 97124. dont ask me to make you an offer or i will tell you this isnt ebay; im not into bidding.*


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Want To Buy*

Still On my List:
- pair of 2 needle gauges

Also, I have a 50' roll of 1/2" DOT line that I would like to trade for 1/4"


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:05 PM 5-7-2009_


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Want To Buy ([email protected])*

WTB: 
firestone rear bag.


_Modified by jettalvr41 at 3:26 AM 6-12-2009_


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

WTB: Pillow ball front strut mounts. MKV please.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread April - June 2009 (dubweiser1)*

WTB: FIRESTONE REARS FOR MKIV JETTA 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RTUner (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread April - June 2009 (dashrendar)*

Looking for a complete get me on the ground kit for my 02 jetta tdi. Thanks!


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

WTB setup for mk5. Im already running fk's, so no struts/shocks needed


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (Banana.Phone)*

i need 4 flow controls for 1/4" line 
please 

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## quagmeyer (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread April - June 2009 (dashrendar)*

looking for a set of bagyards for a mk4 for the front and possibly rear if anyone has a set they are looking to sell







let me know.


----------



## 24vwhine (May 5, 2007)

WTB rears for a MKIV (Jetta) preferably firestones or UVAIR's with brackets.


----------



## insanerado (Nov 9, 2006)

Looking for a corrado bagyard, mason tech or equivalent kit. Have coilovers for trade if need be. If its a ridiculous price on used stuff don't bother contacting me.


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (insanerado)*

WTB: any universal components (compressors, tanks, valves, lines) and mk1 specific suspension parts.


----------



## 04VWGTITURBO (Apr 14, 2004)

*WTB Air Compressor*

Looking for an air compressor...something that will fill a 5 gal tank from 110 to 145 in under 2 mins.
PM me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oxiderush (Aug 4, 2006)

I want my mk2 on bags. I have to trade a 1.8 motor setup. If you have mkII air suspension parts, look at this.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4363954


----------



## dubweiser1 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (oxiderush)*

*WTB: compressor needed ASAP! mine just quit working and i cant air up my truck to drive*


----------



## gonzalezgurria (Jul 27, 2006)

*WTT my bike for air ride*









WTT my 2006 YZF 600 R with 12000 miles for air ride susp. for my MARK IV jetta GLI, asking $5500 for my bike
show me what you got


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (dubweiser1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubweiser1* »_ *WTB: compressor needed ASAP! mine just quit working and i cant air up my truck to drive*


----------



## 83 rabbit 16v (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (ilde10)*

i would like to trade my jurassic park jeep wrangler for air ride for my 1983 rabbit 4 door http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

pictures of jurassic park jeep??


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Looking to trade my brand new Dakota Digital Odyssey Gauge for a Round Odyssey or Solarix gauge. I'll even trade for a USED version as long as it's in decent shape. 
What I have:








What I'm looking for:


----------



## 83 rabbit 16v (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

















and heres the FT thread








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4338005


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (83 rabbit 16v)*

nothing.


_Modified by hellaSmoked at 12:18 AM 6-18-2009_


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

WTB: front struts (HPS, etc)


----------



## Low Sugar (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

WTT:: 17x8 17x10 OZ Futuras 
for 
Complete Air Ride set-up for MK4 Jetta

my wheel link
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4408056


----------



## vwmk2vr6s (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: (RatedPg)*

WTB...MK2/MK3 bags and struts. Im swaaping my Mason kit from my MK4 to my MK2 VR.










_Modified by vwmk2vr6s at 7:46 PM 6-3-2009_


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

WTB: 
2 aerosport bags
and
2 fire stone sleeve for rear
thanks 
email at [email protected]


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Considering going air soon, but looking for a used/cheap kit.
Let me know what you have.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*

got the controls










_Modified by 1.8jettie at 11:29 AM 6-15-2009_


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (felixy69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_WTB: 
2 aerosport bags
and
2 fire stone sleeve for rear
thanks 
email at [email protected]


so did you even look in the FS thread../ there is a guy selling exactly what your asking for...

this forum is a waste


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

*WTB:
Full EasyStreet AutoPilot Setup 
in good used condition.
(1) Viar 400
Let me know what you might have *


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

looking for some rear bags.. if not ill just buy em new








Firestone's or AH2's


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re:*

WTT: 8.5 gallon tank for 5 gallon "skinny" tank. must be skinny. Tank is black and would prefer black also. Has 8 ports, I think all are 1/2"


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: (gunch)*

WTT/FS: Brand new Dakota Digital Odyssey Gauge w/ (5) 150psi Senders
WTT for (2) black Viair dual needle 2" gauges + cash
FS thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4439933


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (FLMadness)*

WTT/FS Easy street digital management
includes controller, brain, wires.
all plug and play basically.
all basically brand new. only a month or so old..
550shipped


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

WTB:
MKV Mason-Tech Signature series front struts. I dont need the bags.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: (Lblizzie)*

*Want to buy.*








5 gallon *skinny* tank, hopefully local? 
At least 3/4 ports (with not ports on the top of the tank)


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Jester2893)*

WTB: 3/8 air lines 25 ft???
AND A NEW THREAD!


----------

